# Heading towards a cashless society...



## hollydolly (May 20, 2022)

_Supermarket giants across the UK could soon ask shoppers to ditch cash and card payments, and instead use their face or fingerprints at the checkout. A trial is in place to increase shopper security at the tills, though some may see it as a step closer to a cashless society.


Mastercard is trialling a biometric payment system that could see customers just use their face rather than contactless cards, smartphones or PINs. Shoppers would be able to smile or wave a hand at a scanner to pay for their shopping.


It is understood that a customer would be able to scan their face or fingerprint using a supermarket's smartphone app and link their likeness to a bank card. Payments Card and Mobile website says it would work in a similar way to Apple's facial ID.


The Telegraph reports how Mastercard, the payments company, wants to roll the programme out worldwide for small and large retailers. Ajay Bhalla, the president of cyber and intelligence at Mastercard, was quoted in the Telegraph as saying: “The way we pay needs to keep pace with the way we live, work and do business, offering choice to consumers with the highest levels of security. Our goal with this new programme is to make shopping a great experience for consumers and merchants alike, providing the best of both security and convenience.”


A pilot programme is currently under way in Brazil at five St Marche supermarkets in Sao Paolo. More trials are also planned for Asia and the Middle East. The biometric facial recognition software would lead to shorter queues, be more hygienic than tapping in a pin, and less vulnerable to fraud linked to credit and debit cards, Mastercard said.
_
Hmmmm...what do you think, would you want a cashless society ?_
_


----------



## Jackie23 (May 20, 2022)

Sounds good to me, I'm for anything that cuts down the fraud.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 20, 2022)

It would make counterfeiting and armed robbery a thing of the past.

An electronic trail instead of a paper trail could help to flush out income tax evasion and illegal drug deals.

It might also reduce the number of petty but violent crimes like muggings and purse snatching.

It would take some getting used to, but I would adjust.


----------



## Myquest55 (May 20, 2022)

All good until the power goes out.  I find I can control my spending better when I use cash.  I can only spend what is in my wallet.  When I use cards, its too easy to think, "Gee, I'll pay it later" but later it always adds up to more than I thought it would.   We don't use a debit card - I don't like a third party to have access to my accounts.  At some point though, I may not have a choice.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 20, 2022)

Interesting.  I was thinking this was a post about using cards instead of cash! I always wondered, what would happen if your face changes due to an accident or surgery where you have large bandages and then perhaps look slightly different afterward?


----------



## Serenity4321 (May 20, 2022)

Myquest55 said:


> All good until the power goes out.  I find I can control my spending better when I use cash.  I can only spend what is in my wallet.  When I use cards, its too easy to think, "Gee, I'll pay it later" but later it always adds up to more than I thought it would.   We don't use a debit card - I don't like a third party to have access to my accounts.  At some point though, I may not have a choice.


I used to think cash only but then worried about losing my wallet  ...so I use credit cards and tell myself remember I get 1% or 1.5% back..also I agree with the _no use of debit cards._ I do not know if it is true but have been told their use is less secure...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 20, 2022)

Serenity4321 said:


> I used to think cash only but then worried about losing my wallet  ...so I use credit cards and tell myself remember I get 1% or 1.5% back..also I agree with the _no use of debit cards._ I do not know if it is true but have been told their use is less secure...


Debit card use *is* less secure. This is from Experian:
_"When it comes to consumer protection, different laws come into play. For credit cards, the Fair Credit Billing Act (FCBA) ensures that you won't be responsible for fraudulently opened or used accounts. If someone took your credit card on a shopping spree, the most you'd be on the hook for is $50. In fact, most credit card issuers won't bother with charging you that amount at all. Once the fraud is identified, the erroneous charges are credited back to your account.

The law governing debit cards, though, is not quite so powerful. If a person used your debit card without your knowledge or authorization, your liability is protected by the Electronic Funds Transfer Act, which gives you the right to challenge fraudulent transactions. But you'd better act fast. As long as you alert the bank that your card was stolen or compromised before someone uses it, you won't be liable for any of the future transactions. Wait two business days after the fraud and you might have to pay up to $50. Miss that deadline and wait 60 days, and your liability increases to $500. Let 60 days pass and your liability is unlimited, which means all your money in the account that was taken might be lost for good."  https://www.experian.com/blogs/ask-experian/are-credit-cards-safer-than-debit-cards/_


----------



## Packerjohn (May 20, 2022)

I see it as the "brainless" society controlled by media, the smartphone, the government and the wasteland called TV.  I hope I'm wrong here.  I wish my vision was of a bright, caring society where leaders with great salaries and benefits actually try to do some common good, young people want to become doctors, nurses and tradesmen/tradeswomen to replace the present aging population.  I also wish my vision included peace and prosperity on this earth.  With recent events in Rwanda, the former Yugoslavia and now in Ukraine, I think my dream will forever be just a pipe dream.


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I see it as the "brainless" society controlled by media, the smartphone, the government and the wasteland called TV.


I worry that once we lose control of our money we lose control of our freedom....


----------



## horseless carriage (May 20, 2022)

Hand on heart, tell me, would big business, banks, government departments and others with a vested interest promise, hand on heart remember, not to amass a profile on my spending? 

That is: Not who I am, not how much I spent, not what it was I purchased, not the time of day or date, simply nothing, just like cash. Believe that and you'll believe in the tooth fairy.


----------



## oldpop (May 20, 2022)

Sounds like more bureaucratic poo poo to sift through to me.


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Hand on heart, tell me, would big business, banks, government departments and others with a vested interest promise, hand on heart remember, not to amass a profile on my spending?
> 
> That is: Not who I am, not how much I spent, not what it was I purchased, not the time of day or date, simply nothing, just like cash. Believe that and you'll believe in the tooth fairy.


Good Lord, there's no question In my mind that your profile would be amassed, garnered, washed , rinsed and repeat ,  as soon as you'd made your first purchase...if not sooner


----------



## oldpop (May 20, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Hand on heart, tell me, would big business, banks, government departments and others with a vested interest promise, hand on heart remember, not to amass a profile on my spending?
> 
> That is: Not who I am, not how much I spent, not what it was I purchased, not the time of day or date, simply nothing, just like cash. Believe that and you'll believe in the tooth fairy.


It seems to me that after 9/11 freedom started to gently flow down the terlate.


----------



## Nathan (May 20, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Hand on heart, tell me, *would big business, banks, government departments and others with a vested interest promise, hand on heart remember, not to amass a profile on my spending?*
> 
> That is: Not who I am, not how much I spent, not what it was I purchased, not the time of day or date, simply nothing, just like cash. Believe that and you'll believe in the tooth fairy.


As I'm sure you're aware, everyone's spending profile...in addition to every move made online...is tracked and recorded for marketing purposes.


----------



## Knight (May 20, 2022)

Should be interesting how they overcome the need for food by wealthy people that don't grocery shop for themselves. Then bank accounts that don't have enough in an account to pay for everything that was bought. 

Here homeless that get money by begging then buy food would do what?

I think there are other kinks in the plan that would be worked out as trials are put in place. All in all for me it would work well if I got a print out of expenditures instead of having to tally receipts. Of course like now I'd want cash back for what I spend.


----------



## David777 (May 20, 2022)

I doubt cash transactions will ever completely go away nor will paper money and coins especially in more rural areas.  Gold and silver will always be acceptable. One facet of the issue some may not consider is even today many people do not always carry their smartphones with them.   Despite working 8 years on VOIP phone system products, I don't carry my phone around much and almost never for financial use.


----------



## Lawrence (May 20, 2022)

I bet the FBI will be involved with that identification system for purchasing items. A good way to catch the crooks and wanted fugitives.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 20, 2022)

I all for it as long as I can pick where the payment is coming from. I like to use my cc as I receive cash rewards by the end of the year.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 20, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Hmmmm...what do you think, would you want a cashless society ?


No, I still prefer cash for a lot of things.  

Mostly payments to individuals, not retail so much or online at all.


----------



## HoneyNut (May 20, 2022)

I just worry that I'd have a face that didn't work with the scanner.  I had problems at my last job with my fingerprints not being good enough, I don't remember all the details but I had to go to some other location that had better scanners and then they had to try over and over and over, I don't recall how many times, but a lot of times, before they finally got readable prints.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 20, 2022)

This is a fairly alarming video warning that a cashless society is a real possibility and the dangers it could cause. 

The store Misa work's at just had a breakdown at one of 2 registers today, and people started leaving the store and leaving their carts....she said it was pandemonium.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 20, 2022)

The main problem that comes to my mind is if digital money isn't based on the US dollar at some point. We wouldn't even know.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 21, 2022)

I still like paper/coin money because it can't be traced.  Big Brother is always following us around.  Fortunately, no smartphone for me but using a credit card/cash card, etc. always leaves a paper trail.  *Beware!  Big Brother/Sister is watching you 24/7/* 

Your freedom is to a large extend, an illusion!  Sorry for all those veterans that gave their lives for democracy & freedom as they saw it?


----------



## Alligatorob (May 21, 2022)

The majority of US currency is held by people outside of the US.  So for us to go cashless would have significant international impacts.  

*Understanding the Demand for Currency at Home and Abroad*


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2022)

Knight said:


> Here homeless that get money by begging then buy food would do what?


When stores discouraged cash, the street people collected much less.  They were encouraged to go to missions for meals and clothing.  

Cash is a nuisance for me now.  It’s all CCs and I just tap.  I try to keep $5 and $2.50 in coin in my purse.


----------

